# Policy holder different to main driver questions



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi All,

Hoping someone can shed some light on this. Looking for insurance quotes for my new car and noticed through one of the comparison sites that you can have a different policy holder to the main driver. 

I know that historically the registered keeper of the vehicle would need to be the policy holder but apparently some insurers will allow them to be different. I have been driving fleet cars for the past 4 years so have no NCB, insuring my car with me as Policy holder and main driver is approx. £800 with my missus added as additional driver. 

The other way around, so missus as policy holder and me as main driver is £530! Questions then - 

Is this actually possible? So me as owner, missus as policy holder and me as main driver? 

Will I accrue NCB on this policy as the main driver or only the policy holder? 

Any advice is appreciated 

Thanks

Matty


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

You will be able to claim an accrued NCD ( 4 years so far) on your company driving time if your employer gives a letter stating that you have had no claims in the time period, and that works well too. My wife is the main driver of her car but it is registered to me, as long as you check that box on the online searches you find it is quite possible to make a policy work for you if you are always open about who drives it and when.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Derek Mc said:


> You will be able to claim an accrued NCD ( 4 years so far) on your company driving time if your employer gives a letter stating that you have had no claims in the time period, and that works well too. My wife is the main driver of her car but it is registered to me, as long as you check that box on the online searches you find it is quite possible to make a policy work for you if you are always open about who drives it and when.


Thanks Derek, that clears it up. I should've mentioned that I had to make a claim on the fleet policy last year for some roof tiles hitting the car so no NCB for me 

Would I still accrue no claims on the new car if it was insured as above? Other half policy holder and me main driver?


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Have a look at the policy T&Cs with Admiral for an idea. Their multi policy allows other driver to accrue NCB.


----------



## willywonker (Oct 27, 2016)

Nothing wrong with being the main driver on your other half’s policy, with you being the owner, providing you disclose it to the insurers. 

But are you trying to use her ncb on this policy too - which is presumably in use on her car?

The policyholder earns ncb so you’ll other half will end up with 2 sets of ncb, and you none. 

Be cautious of people like Admiral claiming to give ncb as a named driver as it’s only valid with them, so you can’t use elsewhere. Although some insurers will give you credit for being a named driver it’s not actual ncb.


----------

